# Was verschenkt ihr an Weihnachten?



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist die Idee zu diesem Thread gekommen, da ich selbst gerade am Überlegen bin, was ich verschenke. Außerdem ist es sicherlich inspirierend für Leute, die noch keine Geschenke haben.

Bitte schreibt, sofern ihr mögt, wem ihr die Sache/Whatever schenkt.

Ich verschenke bis jetzt:

Vater: Fleischthermometer für den Backofen, Pink Floyd Schallplatte, Bonsai Baum

Mutter: Blu Ray Player und der Film Inception (ihr DvD Player ist leider kaputt gegangen und sie will unbedingt Inception sehen )

Bruder: nix. Er braucht Geld, ich brauche Geld, das würde sich ausgleichen 

Oma: Habe ich noch nichts konkretes. Vielleicht eine Senseo Kaffeemaschine, jedoch bin ich mir da nicht sicher. Vielleicht bleibt sie lieber bei ihrem Aufbrüher...


Was habt ihr so?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Mutter und Vater diese Schneemannkugeln mit den Flocken die man schüttelt damit es ''schneit''

Für die 11 Jährige Schwester ein großes Poster

kleine Geschwister Schokolade ^^

Freundin: Kinokarten für 2 mit einem netten Spruch dran^_^, Eine Origami - Rose, und so etwas: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Dezember 2010)

Für Vaddern ein kleines USB Sketchpad.
Meine Mutter und meine Freundin kriegen eine Sofadecke mit Ärmeln .
Und ich lade meine Freundin wie jedes Jahr ins Kino ein.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

- Mama: Handgemachte Badekugeln von LUSH
- Mama's Freund: Pfeifentabak und Pfeifenstopfer
- Papa: Zwei Bücher (Henning Mankell, Elizabeth George), eine Geschenkbox Ballantine's
- Papa's Freundin: Badekugeln (siehe oben) und Creme-Trüffel-Pralinen
- Opa: Duschgel und Rasierlotion
- Mein Freund: Massage-Fußbad und STAR WARS-Boxershorts
- Seine Mutter: Geschenkbox von Baileys (Flasche und zwei Gläser)
- Sein Vater: Weißbierglas vom FC Bayern
- Sein Bruder: T-Shirt von den Apokalyptischen Reitern
- Seine Schwester: Parfüm

Meine engsten Freunde bekommen Grußkarten per Post.


----------



## Luminesce (17. Dezember 2010)

Meiner Mutter - ein Buch über Frauen und einen Gutschein fürs Asia-Spa (sie hat immer starke Rückenschmerzen)
Meinem Stiefvater - ein Buch über Männer und einen selbstkreierten Flyer für seine AG
Meiner Schwester - zwei DVDs, Inception und 2012 (mag den Film nicht, aber sie mag ihn)
Meinen zwei engsten Freundinnen jeweils ein süsses Sparschwein
und meinen zwei engsten Freunden eine schicke Agenda.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2010)

Frau: Schneekugel Ballerina mit Schwanensee Melodie
Sohn: 100tlg Holzeisenbahn & 2 Micky Maus Wunderhaus DVD´s
Mutter: Elvis - The Definitive Collection Vol. 1: Silber & Elvis - The Definitive Collection Vol. 2: Gold sowie einen Elvis Film
Freund meiner Mutter: Sons of Anarchy - Season 1 + 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

& 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Des wars  Mehr gibt es net


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Frau: Schneekugel Ballerina mit Schwanensee Melodie



Das ist echt abartig kitschig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2010)

Mutter: Klicken
Schwester: So ne Medion Funktastatur aus dem Aldi. 
Bester Freund: Itunes Karte 30&#8364;
Und Zum Schluss das Teuerst für meine Freundin: Klicken + Klicken


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Das ist echt abartig kitschig.


Find ich auch .. aber hey sie wollte genau diese haben 


Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mutter: Klicken


Den Film hab ich meiner Frau letztes Jahr gekauft, aber net als Blu Ray sondern als DvD mit Märchenbuch (was eher en Heftchen ist aber in blauen Samt und meine Frau hat sich tierisch drüber gefreut )


----------



## Sethia (18. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Opa: Duschgel und Rasierlotion


Was hat er dir getan? Der arme Mann.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin zwar aus dem Alter raus aber die Holzeisenbahn is geil xD


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

Sethia schrieb:


> Was hat er dir getan? Der arme Mann.



Hehe, ich bin nun mal Sadist. xD

Nein, das wünscht er sich jedes Jahr, da kommt man nicht drum herum. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Mutter kriegt ein Parfüm (was auch sonst ^.^ )
Vater das hier (werde ich sicherlich auch mal durchschauen ^^)
Freundin nix (sie wollte es so, von daher  )
Stiefschwester bekommt nen Kinogutschein
Und Cousin bekommt FIFA11 

Und ALLES muss ich noch besorgen...


----------



## Kartonics (18. Dezember 2010)

ich schenke meiner mutter diese Lind Pralinen die heißen Lindor und sie mag die sehr.


meinem vater schenke ich wohl ein mousepad


meinen großeltern schenke ich einen Linol Schnitt der gedruckt wurde das sieht echt super aus.


meiner schwester schenke ich Ferrero Küsschen die mit vollmilch


----------



## Kartonics (18. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sohn: 100tlg Holzeisenbahn & 2 Micky Maus Wunderhaus DVD´
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




als junge muss ich sagen das sich dein sohn drüber freuen wird


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin nix (sie wollte es so, von daher  )



Wenn das mal nicht in's Auge geht. xD

Viele Frauen sagen, dass sie die Schenkerei blöd finden und sich nichts wünschen. Aber wehe, man steht am Heiligen Abend ohne eine Kleinigkeit da. 
Dann gibt es Tränen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest eine Rose oder eine andere Blume, die sie mag, mitbringen. Eben eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Kartonics (18. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht in's Auge geht. xD
> 
> Viele Frauen sagen, dass sie die Schenkerei blöd finden und sich nichts wünschen. Aber wehe, man steht am Heiligen Abend ohne eine Kleinigkeit da.
> Dann gibt es Tränen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest eine Rose oder eine andere Blume, die sie mag, mitbringen. Eben eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit.



meine mutter will auch immer nix aber ich schenk ihr trotzdem etwas


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht in's Auge geht. xD
> 
> Viele Frauen sagen, dass sie die Schenkerei blöd finden und sich nichts wünschen. Aber wehe, man steht am Heiligen Abend ohne eine Kleinigkeit da.
> Dann gibt es Tränen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zumindest eine Rose oder eine andere Blume, die sie mag, mitbringen. Eben eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit.



Weiß ich doch  Wat wär ich denn fürn Idiot, wenn ich an Weihnachten (!) ohne Geschenk da stehe und das bei meiner Freundin ... Auha.


----------



## Independent (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich wohne 10km weg von Himmelstadt. Da werden bei uns immer die Wunschzettel hingeschickt. Dieses Jahr bin ich persönlich hin und habe mir mehr Hirn für die Buffed-User gewünscht.


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch  Wat wär ich denn fürn Idiot, wenn ich an Weihnachten (!) ohne Geschenk da stehe und das bei meiner Freundin ... Auha.



Dem Freund meiner besten Freundin ist sowas letztes Jahr das zweite mal in Folge passiert. "Ach, ich wünsche mir nichts." Und kurz nach Weihnachten kam ein Anruf von ihr, was für ein Arsch er doch seie, ihr wieder nichts geschenkt zu haben. Puh. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dem Freund meiner besten Freundin ist sowas letztes Jahr das zweite mal in Folge passiert. "Ach, ich wünsche mir nichts." Und kurz nach Weihnachten kam ein Anruf von ihr, was für ein Arsch er doch seie, ihr wieder nichts geschenkt zu haben. Puh. ^^



Ja, verstehe einer die Frauen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"ich wünsche mir nichts" ist Weibchen Sprache und beutete so viel wie "Schenk mir was" [/font]


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"ich wünsche mir nichts" ist Weibchen Sprache und beutete so viel wie "Schenk mir was" [/font]



Nicht ganz. Es heißt eher: "Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich möchte, aber erwarte von dir, dass du meine geheimsten Wünsche kennst und mich überrascht!"


----------



## Rayon (18. Dezember 2010)

Vater: Vollidiot von Tommy Jaud. Er mag diese Bücher, hat sich angeboten. + Rocher 
Mutter: 2 Dekoartikel, einen Kerzenständer + Duftkerzen
Freundin von meinem Vater: Ice Age 1-3 auf DVD
Beste Freundin: Sparschwein, da sie einfach ziemlich inkonsequent ist beim sparen. 
Bester Kumpel: ne Karte, mit ner Einladung zu nem Festival *g*

==> Fazit: Alles da, aber arm. ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2010)

Verschenken tun wir eine Menge:

- Freunde bekommen als kleine Aufmerksamkeit Weihnachtsgebäck und Karte

- mein Bruder bekommt einen Haufen DVDs und eine PS3 FB

- mein Sohn eine Konzertgitarre mit allem drum und dran, ein RC Car, einen Schleich Drachen ....

- meine Tocher bekommt Hello Kitty Bettwäsche, einen Haufen Schleich, Spiele ....

- meine Frau hat sich einen Schal gewünscht, also hab ich gleich ein paar Farben zur Auswahl gekauft und ein paar Ohrringe


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Dezember 2010)

Nix. Habe letztes Jahr an die halbe Verwandtschaft WoW verschenkt und damit ein Monster erschaffen...


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> als junge muss ich sagen das sich dein sohn drüber freuen wird


HeHe danke, aber das wissen wir denn er ist voll Eisenbahn-fanatisch veranlagt
Er hat eine Lego Duplo Eisenbahn letztes Jahr von meiner Mutter bekommen und eine Holzeisenbahn von uns (die neue ist mit der alten kompatibel). Und im Laufe des nächsten Jahres bekommt er zu 99,75% eine Hello Kitty Eisenbahn (die wohl mit der Duplo Eisenbahn kompatibel ist ). Dies wird aber auf die Kappe meiner Frau gehen, denn laut ihr würde er die wohl gerne haben, weil du wohl so schön "bunt" ist.
Ich bin nur froh das wir in Köln wohnen 

Gruß


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

Garnichts.

Ich mache den Konsumwahn nicht mit, ich schenke immer irgendwann im Verlauf des Jahres wenn es für mich richtig erscheint bzw. ein wirklich wichtiger Grund vorhanden ist.
(Jahrestag, Geburtstag usw.)

Oder einfach nur weil mir eine Person besonders wichtig ist, dazu brauch ich kein Weihnachten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> einen Haufen Schleich, Spiele ....


Splinter Cell?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Splinter Cell?


Fast richtig! 

Klick mich!


----------



## Kartonics (18. Dezember 2010)

was auch gut kommen könnte wäre eine merci schachtel wenn man dann auch noch "danke, dass es dich gibt", sagt


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir ist die Idee zu diesem Thread gekommen, da ich selbst gerade am Überlegen bin, was ich verschenke. Außerdem ist es sicherlich inspirierend für Leute, die noch keine Geschenke haben.
> 
> ...



Ähm... 

Vater: "Zerstritten"
Mutter:"Zerstritten"
Oma: "Tod"
Opa: "Tod"
Freundin: "nicht mehr vorhanden"
Bruder: "Bekommt Geld, weil man das mit 16 immer brauch".
Mir selbst: 2-3 Flaschen Absinth, n Kasten Bier, und wenns Geld dann noch reicht, werd ich mir zu Weihnachten eine Stripperin bestellen. "ernsthaft jetzt, wieso nicht, feiere sowieso alleine also"


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Mir selbst: 2-3 Flaschen Absinth, n Kasten Bier, und wenns Geld dann noch reicht, werd ich mir zu Weihnachten eine Stripperin bestellen. "ernsthaft jetzt, wieso nicht, feiere sowieso alleine also"



Komm, wir feiern zusammen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Dezember 2010)

Meine Mama: Das Buch "Atlas der abgelegenen Inseln, Orte an denen ich noch nie war und niemals sein werde" und ein handgemachtes Fotoalbum aus Sari-Seide

Mein Papa: Eine Unterhelmmütze (zum mountainbike fahren)

Mein Freund: Theaterkarten, das Muchkin Basis Spiel, Slide Handschuhe (für´s Longboard)

Mein Bruder: DAS HÄTTEST DU WOHL GERNE DAS ICH DAS HIER HINSCHREIBE 

Der Schwester meines Bruders schenke ich noch eine Kleinigkeit vom Body Shop, ansonsten hab ich noch Kekse gebacken und eine Art Stad, Land, Fluss Spiel für die ganze Familie gekauft


----------



## shadow24 (20. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bruder: nix. Er braucht Geld, ich brauche Geld, das würde sich ausgleichen




hehe,ersetze "Bruder" durch "Frau" udn "er" durch "sie",dann weisst du was meine frau und ich uns schenken....

im ernst,wir haben so vielen leuten was zu schenken,da brauchen wir keine gegenrechnung starten was wir dem anderen schenken.da geben wir lieber unserm sohn ein bissel mehr
meinen eltern schenke ich,dadurch das wir in der nähe von hamburg wohnen,entweder ein musicalbesuch Tarzan oder König der löwen.bin ich noch dran...
mein sohn kriegt eine wagenladung lego star wars
schwiegermutter ein parfum welches sie schon x-mal in meiner nähe erwähnt hat...ist schon richtig auffällig
udn schwiegervater kriegt so ein bastelkoffer aus dem baumarkt,wo er schon mal drauf gedeutet hat und sehr wohlwollend von gesprochen hat,als er mir den prospekt zeigte...

am besten ist es immer schon einen monat vor weihnachten die ohren aufzusperren,damit man so mitbekommt was diejenigen gerade brauchen oder gerne hätten.ist manchmal nur ein kleiner satz der mal nebenbei fällt.kann aber zur bescherung ein tollen freu-effekt hervorrufen... 

ist natürlich auch immer eine geldfrage.aber die karten fürs musical bezahl ich zusammen mit meiner frau.udn ebay hat auch immer schöne angebote.man muss sich natürlich rechtzeitig dran setzen...jetzt könnte es sehr knapp werden


----------



## sympathisant (20. Dezember 2010)

sohn: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schwester: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tochter: n bisschen mode, n bisschen schmuck, n bisschen technik (nix grossartiges)

eltern: wollen nix, kriegen aber ne gute flasche wein, die aber erst noch gekauft werden will


edit: mal was zu lego starwars. mein sohn hat auch ne menge davon. er und ich mögen SW auch. aber ich find so im nachhinein, dass es kein geeignetes spielzeug ist. das zusammenbauen macht spass und begeistert. aber danach kann man die teile meist nur noch hinstellen und angucken. sobald man damit spielt, fallen sie auseinander.


----------



## RedShirt (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte für eine gewisse Person einen Bernsteinanhänger anfertigen lassen, aber den hat sie sich jetzt nicht mehr verdient   
Also gibts eine Ausgleichsschokolade.


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Dezember 2010)

@ Red Shirt

also der erste Satz klingt noch so als sei es aus, der 2te dann irgendwie schon nicht mehr....


----------



## Potpotom (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte gedacht, die Ausgleichsschokolade ist für RedShirt...


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Dezember 2010)

achso, frust-schoki?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: mal was zu lego starwars. mein sohn hat auch ne menge davon. er und ich mögen SW auch. aber ich find so im nachhinein, dass es kein geeignetes spielzeug ist. das zusammenbauen macht spass und begeistert. aber danach kann man die teile meist nur noch hinstellen und angucken. sobald man damit spielt, fallen sie auseinander.




jo,seh ich auch so,zumal es sogar schon mal tränen gab weil ein teil nach dem anderen abfiel von so einem gleiter udn er die aus lauter wut und verzweiflung nicht mehr selbst dran bekommen hat...
ABER wenn ich mit lego sw ankomme dann würde er im kreis lachen wenn er keine ohren hätte...er freut sich da so sehr drauf,das ich gar nich anders konnte.
er hatte seinen wunschzettel schon im oktober geschrieben,damit auch ja nix schief geht.ich glaub er war der erste der nach Himmelpforten geschrieben hat
und er spielt auch sehr gerne immer und immer wieder mit dem lego sw.udn teils bauen wir das auch auseinander und wieder zusammen.auf alle Fälle besser als diese nervigen mini-nintendos...


----------



## Sin (20. Dezember 2010)

Eltern: Sodastream Crytal Edition
Schwester: Ersatzakku und 16GB Speicherkarte für ihre neue EOS
Freundin: Da mein Bett letztens Auseinandergebrochen ist (jaja alle lachen) habe ich ihr bei mir zu Hause ein neues Reich geschaffen. Da sie mir mal gesagt hatte, dass sie schon immer ein weißes Schlafzimmer haben wollte (Zieht nächstes Jahr zu mir) habe ich das ganze Wochenende damit verbracht das Zimmer zu streichen, Teppich zu verlegen und habe im Möbelladen ein komplett neues Schlafzimmer gekkauft. 

Alles in allem ein teures Weihnachten, ca 1000€ + ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Brauch noch was für meine Freundin und ich hab null Ahnung...


----------



## Giggelidu (20. Dezember 2010)

In meiner Familie verschenke ich dieses Jahr mal wieder nur oberschlaue Ratschläge. Begeistert ist aber komischerweise nie jemand. Undank ist eben doch der Welten Lohn!


----------



## Potpotom (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Brauch noch was für meine Freundin und ich hab null Ahnung...


Ein 40t-Muldenkipper kommt immer gut an... 

Eltern: Weihnachtskarte
Schwiegereltern: Weihnachtskarte
Schwestern: Weihnachtskarte
Opa: Weihnachtskarte

Selbstverständlich telefoniere ich mit allen, materielle Geschenke haben wir uns vor etlichen Jahren schon abgewöhnt. 

Frau: Eine Handtasche und einen Schal
Tochter: Barbie Ponyhof, Ein Schlagzeug für die X-Box (Guitar Hero) und ein Bastelkasten
gr. Neffe (17 Jahre): Einen neuen Bildschirm
alle kl. Neffen (2-4 Jahre alt): Meine Schwester besorgt die Geschenke - Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Brauch noch was für meine Freundin und ich hab null Ahnung...



Wie wäre es mit einem wunderschönen Flugzeugträger?

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass der nur für Selbstabholer ist.


----------



## Firun (20. Dezember 2010)

Bücher, Shirts, Tassen,DvD Player, BlueRay, DvD's   ach da gibts doch so viel Zeug was man verschenken kann..


----------



## sympathisant (20. Dezember 2010)

stellt sich eben nur die frage ob die angebetete erfreut ist, ne tasse zu kriegen.

für frauen gilt in 90% der fälle immer noch: schenke nichts, was nen stecker hat.

schmuck kommt immer gut.


----------



## Giggelidu (20. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem wunderschönen Flugzeugträger?
> 
> Ich fürchte allerdings, dass der nur für Selbstabholer ist.



Wird sich schon jemand finden lassen, der den auseinanderschraubt, anliefert und dann vor der eignen Haustür wieder zusammensetzt. Muss man doch nur einmal die Ärmel hochkrempeln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2010)

Liebe... and much of that shit...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Brauch noch was für meine Freundin und ich hab null Ahnung...


Kauf ihr Teuren Schmuck dann gibt es später Bonus Sachen im Bett.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kauf ihr Teuren Schmuck dann gibt es später Bonus Sachen im Bett.



Sie braucht weder Schmuck noch andren oberflächlichen Krimskrams. Dazu zählen auch irgendwelche Cremes. Zum Glück!

Der Flugzeugträger hätte was, aber wenn wir den bei uns in den Baggerseen schwimmen ließen, würden wohl die Ortschaften überschwemmt werden.


----------



## Kartonics (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sie braucht weder Schmuck noch andren oberflächlichen Krimskrams. Dazu zählen auch irgendwelche Cremes. Zum Glück!
> 
> Der Flugzeugträger hätte was, aber wenn wir den bei uns in den Baggerseen schwimmen ließen, würden wohl die Ortschaften überschwemmt werden.



und was ist mit kino gutschein oder so?Kalender?T-shirt von der lieblingsband?oder ein t-shirt selber machen also bei karstadt drucken lassen?


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2010)

Meine Vater kriegt nix, der will aber auch nix.
Meine Mutter einen Blumenstrauß
Meine Frau bekommt Schmuck (Halskette & Ohrringe)
Meine Schwiegereltern Blumen und Whiskey


Und ich, ich krieg wohl mindestens die Sherlock Holmes DVD (mit Robert Downey Jr.) und den neusten Blacksad Band (Goil)


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> und was ist mit kino gutschein oder so?Kalender?T-shirt von der lieblingsband?oder ein t-shirt selber machen also bei karstadt drucken lassen?



Ins Kino gehen wir prakisch nie, Lieblingsband hat sie keine. Hört nur Radio und da Querbeet.


----------



## Kartonics (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ins Kino gehen wir prakisch nie, Lieblingsband hat sie keine. Hört nur Radio und da Querbeet.



hm legt sie wert auf kultur wie oper,museum o.Ä?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> hm legt sie wert auf kultur wie oper,museum o.Ä?



Naja, Musical wäre was, aber mir fällt keins ein außer Starlight Express, welches ich mir auch ansehen würde - und da waren wir schon.


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2010)

König der Löwen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Verschärft wird das Problem noch dadurch, dass sie morgen Geburtstag hat und alle meine Ideen dafür draufgingen.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> hm legt sie wert auf kultur wie oper,museum o.Ä?



irgendwie muss ich die ganze zeit deinen nick assoziieren...
Karton... Nix...

Du hast den nich zufaellig extra fuer dieses thema erstellt, oder?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Mh ...

Schmuck für Mutchen
Duschgeel für Vati
Gutschein für Stiefvati
G-D T-shirt für Bruder
Hussel-Süßigkeiten für Omi & Opi
Parfüm & Partner Armbändchen für meine Freundin

mh joa


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2010)

Mutter: Teleskop

Bruder: Erste Staffel von Breakin Bad

Kollege: Die Runaway Trilogy


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> stellt sich eben nur die frage ob die angebetete erfreut ist, ne tasse zu kriegen.
> 
> für frauen gilt in 90% der fälle immer noch: schenke nichts, was nen stecker hat.
> 
> schmuck kommt immer gut.



An den Schmuck habe ich mich auch gehalten. Fantasielos immer da, wo es drauf ankommt.


----------



## Meriane (20. Dezember 2010)

Vater: 2 Alben von Haggard

Mutter: Buch von Simon the cat ^^

Bruder: Shining von Stephen King


----------



## Valanihirae (21. Dezember 2010)

Neue Plattenhandschuhe für meinen Liebling:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Kettenhemd (auch für ihn):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giggelidu (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil! Das ist mal was für jeden Tag!


----------



## Perkone (21. Dezember 2010)

Schlechte Laune weil ich am 24 arbeiten muss (aber nur bis 12 uhr xD).

Ne im Ernst: Wohne allein mit meinem Vater und wir schenken uns zu Weihnachten nie was, dafür gibts unterm Jahr halt immer kleine Aufmerksamkeiten. Mein geistig behinderter Bruder kriegt zwar immer was geschenkt, aber sonst haben wa uns alle in Familie geeinigt, nix herzugeben.
Aber Vaddern hat am 23.Dezember Geburtstag, da wirds was kleines schon geben x)


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2010)

- 1 Runde weltbestes, selbst gemachtes Schoko-Mousse (bereits verschenkt)

- 1 Laptop
- 2 Paar Ohrringe
- 1 Kinderbuch
- 1 Abendessen beim Chefkoch (mir) und anschliessendem Konzertbesuch (ohne mich) für 2 Personen

Ausserdem schmeiss ich ne Weihnachtsparty (inklusive selbst gemachtem Eierlikör) für meine engsten Freunde, was auch sone Art Geschenk ist  



sympathisant schrieb:


> stellt sich eben nur die frage ob die angebetete erfreut ist, ne tasse zu kriegen.
> 
> für frauen gilt in 90% der fälle immer noch: schenke nichts, was nen stecker hat.
> 
> schmuck kommt immer gut.


Und ich dacht immer, Ohrringe steckt man auch ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (21. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Liebe... and much of that shit...




BäM! ^^

Ansonsten - ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt shcon dreitausend mal erwähnt, dass ich Vive Maria Unterwäsche klasse und großartig finde. Das findet mein Freund auch. Geschenkt bekommen habe ich sie dennoch noch nicht, dabei gibt es die Wäschesets auch noch in so schicken, weißen Geschenkkartons mit goldenem Schriftzug - das kann man nur gut finden. Bei der Größe: Nimm lieber eine größer als Du denkst, erspart Frust!! 

Was auch noch geil ist, sind die Lomography Kameras, ich hab schon eine Fish Eye verschenkt und die kam total gut an.

Ach und von Suenos gibt es Bettwäsche in total abgefahrenen Motiven. 

Alles Sachen für unter 60 €!


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Neue Plattenhandschuhe für meinen Liebling:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr müsst ein Traumpaar sein O.O


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2010)

Miss schrieb:


> Ansonsten - ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt shcon dreitausend mal erwähnt, dass ich Vive Maria Unterwäsche klasse und großartig finde. Das findet mein Freund auch. Geschenkt bekommen habe ich sie dennoch noch nicht[...]


Vielleicht sagt er auch nur, dass ers schick findet, findets aber nicht schick. Mir gefällts zB nicht


----------

